# Sport Display Activation on TT MK3



## HarisN (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 

I've seen on Facebook that people have been getting the sport display activated on their MK3 TT's. I was wondering if anyone in the London area is able to do this. Quite a few people offer it to be done remotely but I don't have a VAS5054A cable. This sports display looks like this:


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

I don’t have any hardware either. I’m based in London and travelled up to Peterborough to get it done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarisN (6 mo ago)

nickyoung1 said:


> I don’t have any hardware either. I’m based in London and travelled up to Peterborough to get it done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it from Dan? I've been in touch. My only issue is finding the time to get up to Peterborough to get it done.


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

HarisN said:


> Was it from Dan? I've been in touch. My only issue is finding the time to get up to Peterborough to get it done.


Yeah, Dan’s your guy. The whole thing took about 90 mins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarisN (6 mo ago)

nickyoung1 said:


> Yeah, Dan’s your guy. The whole thing took about 90 mins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you got a photo of what yours looks like by any chance?


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

HarisN said:


> Have you got a photo of what yours looks like by any chance?


Exactly like it does in the picture you sent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarisN (6 mo ago)

nickyoung1 said:


> Exactly like it does in the picture you sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you switch between the normal classic view an sport display aswell? I saw some other methods which required the car to be restored and some other stuff to switch between each view?


----------



## nickyoung1 (Nov 23, 2021)

You can easily switch. There’s now a layout menu in the MMI and you can switch between sports displays and the
Normal displays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

..also by using the view button?


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

And what about possible CRC error inside the VC memory after this flash?
i will prefer to set mileage to 0 and code the sport layout


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Out of interest can you also customise the views both left and right of the sport dial? Eg have say the CarPlay on the left and the media on the right?


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

albe0876 said:


> And what about possible CRC error inside the VC memory after this flash?
> i will prefer to set mileage to 0 and code the sport layout


Can you provide more info on how to reset mileage to zero and then back to original, can you suggest any tested devices ?


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Micheal Knight said:


> Out of interest can you also customise the views both left and right of the sport dial? Eg have say the CarPlay on the left and the media on the right?


You can customise it with the Audi functions, directions, media etc, but unfortunately Carplay/AA are all or nothing. Check your handbook, shows you in there.


----------



## difra93 (8 mo ago)

i can active in remote, need only vas5054 and sw version minium 0257


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

difra93

What is the cost to actiavte remotely?


----------



## batesmatt32 (7 mo ago)

Does the boost gauge work on the normal tt model?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no, it doesn't


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

batesmatt32 said:


> Does the boost gauge work on the normal tt model?


After you able to activate Sport Layout, MY 2017 onwards boost gage will work.


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Does the boost gauge then show actual real world figures or is it just showing with zeros?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Micheal Knight said:


> Does the boost gauge then show actual real world figures or is it just showing with zeros?


It just a bar graph no numbers.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Boost no number!


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Ah, I was getting confused with the power and torque displays. I’m sure some of the ones I’ve seen in the past have always shown zeros not actual proper running figures.
Re the config of the VC. On the left you can have the usual car info, map, media etc. The right side, is it just the power/torque/boost display or can you also choose the usual car info, media etc as well.
The handbook doesn’t make it entirely clear talking about “additional display divided into 2 sections in enhanced view”. I’m sure that makes perfect sense if you’ve got the setup but if you haven’t to me it’s as clear as mud.
In my ideal world I’d like to have the car info MPG on the left side and the media info on the right. Would this be possible?


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Micheal Knight said:


> In my ideal world I’d like to have the car info MPG on the left side and the media info on the right. Would this be possible?


Here's the other way round...


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

cheers B1ggles



nickyoung1 said:


> You can easily switch. There’s now a layout menu in the MMI and you can switch between sports displays and the
> Normal displays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can this also be done with the view button? And was just wondering if you connect via CarPlay I assume it would default back to normal view?


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Micheal Knight said:


> cheers B1ggles
> 
> 
> Can this also be done with the view button? And was just wondering if you connect via CarPlay I assume it would default back to normal view?


From my experience you can flick between the mini gauges and sports, or mini gauges and the big pair of gauges with the view button. If you're using CarPlay you'll get the mini gauges when you select it but you can hide it and have the sports one with CP still doing it's stuff in the background. You can tell CP/AA are afterthoughts on the original design.


----------

